# questions!



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

I think I have both IBS-C and Dmy doc just put me on Dicetel 50mg/3x/day...has anyone been on this drug and found it successful...any tips?any probs?also, I'm supposed to be taking metamucil each day...but does this cause u more cramping?


----------

